# Web cams at your cottage or cabin?



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

Does anyone know what it would take or cost to put up webcams at their vacation home or cottage? 

Yesterday, I picked my kids up at school and one of the moms metioned the big storm that Detroit was hit with. I told her that there was some severe weather up North near our place. She said that her brother has a place near Houghton Lake and has a few cameras set up with one out the front and back windows. He also said that the place across the street is for sale. He noticed the sign from his home computer. 

It would be cool to see how much snow or if there are branched down in the yard. Sometimes I wonder how tall the grass is. 

How many people here have it set up? Is the cost really high?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Hell no, I go up north to get away from the computer :lol: Not to mention, I'd probably be in divorce court if the wife were to see what all goes on up there....


----------



## archerjustin (Oct 22, 2006)

magnumhntr said:


> Hell no, I go up north to get away from the computer :lol: Not to mention, I'd probably be in divorce court if the wife were to see what all goes on up there....


Good Call!


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I believe he is talking about setting up cameras you check online while you are away from your cabin.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

cireofmi said:


> I believe he is talking about setting up cameras you check online while you are away from your cabin.


The problem is she could check them while you're there!:lol: 15 naked........well nevermind.


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

magnumhntr said:


> Hell no, I go up north to get away from the computer :lol: Not to mention, I'd probably be in divorce court if the wife were to see what all goes on up there....


Guys that have plots or feeders can see what is out there, too. I don't have plans for it, but I was wondering how many guys would. Watching grass grow or a view of the driveway would be incredibly boring. Even when I am there it is just hunting, relaxing, or working on the property.


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

cireofmi said:


> I believe he is talking about setting up cameras you check online while you are away from your cabin.


Exactly. Not something setup for anyone, just to check on the place. The cost is probably high, but I bet that someday it will be more common. 

There is also a deer camera that is hooked up to a cell that e-mails the pics to you. With that one you can have it take a pic when you want and send it home besides the animal pics. That one is $650 plus monthly fees. 
(It is calle e-buckmail or something)

Sometimes there is a month or so that I will not make it up. When there is a storm or a bunch of snow it would be interesting to see an update.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

It would depend on a few things. 

First you need an internet connection there like cable or DSL so its always on. (around 40.00/month if its available in the area)
If you only want to point it out the window somewhere a good wireless camera from linksys for 260 bucks is the WVC200.








You can zoom/pan/tilt the camera from any web browser anywhere once you have it set up. Since its wireless you will need to add a wireless router to your costs. Which you can get a cheap one for 40 bucks. Plus you will need a computer with this camera.

For 100 bucks you can drop the features of pan/tilt/zoom and get the WVC54GC.









With this camera you can also drop the need for a Computer to be with it. It has a built in web server.

There are all kinds of other options. Outdoor cameras that hold up to weather cost a bit more. I have also been trying to narrow down what camera I want. But for different reasons. I am a Falconer and have been wanting to put one of these in the building with my Red-Tailed Hawk just so I can check on him whenever I want. Just a novelty as he is never left un-attended long times. With most cell phones now you can access the internet and be able to view the camera from virtually anywhere if you have the phone with you.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is 2 cams and there explanations and some pics how there done

http://www.cabincam.net/cabincam.html

http://www.cabincam.net/netcam.html

http://www.johndee.com/trailcam/setup.htm

http://www.johndee.com/trailcam/image.jpg


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

http://homesecuritystore.com

I've bought several pieces of equipment from this outfit.


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

uptracker said:


> The problem is she could check them while you're there!:lol: 15 naked........well nevermind.


 (could you angle the camera away from the hot tube please?)

Thats what your mind was thinking during installation.


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

The idea of having a webcam at the cottage would be nice in case your property was vandalized. I would have to hide the cam in a deer mount and not tell the wife.....


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

It was a little to costly for me. Hope the price comes down some. Cheapest way was a surveillance system and record with a motion detector and look at it when you go up. If you use a computer hooked up to the recorder you can open it but there's the monthly asses fee + cost of the computer, you'll need cable modem, NOT DILE UP, because it's to slow. Guess that cell phone would be cheaper but you'll need a good signal and I don't where my land is. Sure would be nice to be able to watch your land or cabin up north after you get home from a hard days work. Guess if I live long enough the price will come down on something like that.


----------

